# Offer Letter Help



## imadbee (Apr 4, 2016)

Good Day All,

I received an offer letter today from Cegelec Oil and Gas. I am from the US and have never worked over seas, so I need some help. I am married and my wife will remain in the US with the occasional trip to visit. 

Here are the details for the job.
Title: Project Engineer
Location: Abu Dahbi
Status: Both Single & Family
Basic Salary: 12,950.00 USD Monthly
2 Year Contract
Benefits:
30 Days annual leave
Accommodations
Air Ticket once a year
Personal Life and Accident Insurance
Medical treatment
Relocation Assistance
Duty Meals
Transportation
Laundry
Telephone Allowance

So these are my questions:

The pay is good, but with the research I have done, I will have to pay taxes yearly back in the US, correct?

Are companies there acceptable to negotiating?

All the offer letter said was accommodations, so would this be in a camp? Should I clarify before accepting?

How do companies over there pay, is it monthly, and can I get it direct deposited into my bank in the US (Wells Fargo)?

Thanks in advance for any help and if you can think of anything else I should have asked please advice.

Regards,
James


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

My comments below in red


imadbee said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I received an offer letter today from Cegelec Oil and Gas. I am from the US and have never worked over seas, so I need some help. I am married and my wife will remain in the US with the occasional trip to visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## lego (Apr 10, 2016)

I dont know why you would pay taxes to US when payment is done overseas.good thing my country will not tax me. 

Payment goes to your emirates bank. You get a local emirates identity. And you will be provided apartment (accomodation). Since it is in oil and gas field, you may be occassionally deployed to downstream sites of which they have housing/accomodation usually for staff. Insurance is mandatory by law for you and your family if you bring them here. Payment is every month end. They usually do security clearance, so ask them about it.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> My comments below in red



James has it all right. Try to get as many clarifications as you can. Camps/workers' accommodations are usually far away with long bus rides. Maybe in the Mussafah area of Abu Dhabi or further out.

You can easily set up bank transfers or standing instructions to wire money to your US bank. Online banking is great.

And you can check out the US embassy of Abu Dhabi website....they help with information regarding filing your taxes from here.

You can learn a lot by browsing the other posts as well.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

imadbee said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I received an offer letter today from Cegelec Oil and Gas. I am from the US and have never worked over seas, so I need some help. I am married and my wife will remain in the US with the occasional trip to visit.
> 
> ...


Hi James,
One quick thought - where did you have your interview for the job?
Was it in USA or UAE?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

lego said:


> I dont know why you would pay taxes to US when payment is done overseas.good thing my country will not tax me.


Unfortunately, ALL US citizens pay taxes based on citizenship NOT residency. So yes, he still has to pay taxes. I believe the first 105,000 is basically tax-free and then anything over and above that is taxed at your income bracket...


----------

